# Help w/ 69436 & 69210!



## jdibble (Jun 29, 2010)

My ENT did a 69436 and also removed Cerumen prior to the surgery.  Can I bill 69210 in addition to the Myringotomy or would that be included?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ems34676 (Jul 20, 2010)

*included*

Whenever you use the code 69436 the Physican will have to remove any cerumen or debris to get to the Tympanum membrane inorder to perform the Myringotomy. So you can't charge it seperate.


----------



## preserene (Jul 21, 2010)

Tympanostomy includes Myringotomy as its integral part. Removal of cerumen/debris/granulation tissues gets included in the above main surgical procedures.
As a matter of fact we do not report separately myringotomy when we report Tympanostomy. 

But when we do removal of Tube, the removal of incarcerated or plagued cerumen/debris or granulation tissue in the canal , can be identified as separately reportable procedures by way of MODIFIER- 59- distinct procedural service.
I hope I make some appropriation in saying so.


----------

